# What model is this SB



## Bamban (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## DoogieB (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like it's an old (maybe around WWII) South Bend 9C with the under drive option.  It's also missing both it's gear covers and perched precariously on two cheap HF furniture dollies.

What do I win?


----------



## Bamban (Nov 1, 2014)

DoogieB said:


> Looks like it's an old (maybe around WWII) South Bend 9C with the under drive option.  It's also missing both it's gear covers and perched precariously on two cheap HF furniture dollies.
> 
> What do I win?



You get a happy face.... 

Saw it on Craigslist and the seller wants 1K for it. Looks like it might not be worth it.

Actually,  I know nothing about SB lathes. Need to educate myself  about these machines so I know what to look for.


----------



## pete1972 (Nov 1, 2014)

no way would i pay a grand for that! no quick change gearbox,and no power feeds. seller must be smoking something!


----------



## fastback (Nov 1, 2014)

I think that $1k may be just a bit too much for this machine.  A 9C does not have a power cross feed and uses the half nut for its longitudinal power feed as well as threading.  If it doesn't have all of its covers, it becomes even less desirable to me.  Another thing is what does it come with in terms of accessories.  Something else to look for is the size of the motor.  It looks like it may be a short bed.  Starts to limit what length you can work with.   As far as capabilities it can do most anything you want if you don't mind changing gears every time you want to change feed speed.  To me as depicted I would not give more that $500 or so, maybe even less.  

Paul


----------



## pete1972 (Nov 1, 2014)

its a 250 dollar lathe at best. i wouldn't want it for that


----------



## fastback (Nov 1, 2014)

I tend to agree with Pete1972 on the price, but I think it depends on where you are from and the availability.  It certainly is a lot more lathe than what you can get new for $500, even at HF.  

Paul


----------



## pete1972 (Nov 1, 2014)

i picked this up for $275 with a bunch of tooling and still think i over paid. i should have spent a bit more and not had to mess with change gears plus 3 foot bed is pretty worthless to boot


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 1, 2014)

I would keep looking. I know in our (your) area they are hard to find and expensive when you do find them.
It's probably a good thing I don't live in the NE, they have much more for sale at reasonable prices-----I would always be broke and in trouble with the DW.)


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 2, 2014)

I just bought a 9A with a 3-1/2 foot bed in nice shape for $500.  It was just south of you about 100 miles!

They do come up occasionally down here.  The last one I saw for sale before this one was in the Austin area about 6 years ago.


----------

